# Baby praying mantis



## LongDucDong (Feb 21, 2007)

Too cute for words IMO. I had to shoot it through a magnifying glass on macro setting, its just too small (only .5") to get any details with my Kodak. Please excuse the quality as these were transferred from my Photobucket page.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 21, 2007)

Great pictures but that little guy made my skin crawl!  lol


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks! Its a sweetheart, sits on me all night while I watch TV and doesnt hardly move at all, just watches everything that goes by... LOL


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow.  That's neat.  I like praying mantis'  they're like one of the most interesting bugs around.  But they still give me the creeps.


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 22, 2007)

Really cool! I want my own....


----------

